# Regulador voltaje negativo



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

mirad,tengo una fuente de laboratorio,ya antigua,que usa un ip350k para regular el voltaje,este es un regulador de hasta 35 voltios y 3 amp eficaces,lo que yo quiero es saber si hay alguno como este que me los regule pero negativos no positivos,mire por todos lados y no encontre casi nada.

saludos


----------



## tiotal (May 11, 2009)

por que no usas un lm337 y un (o mas) tip 2955. el circuito es identico al regulador positivo e incluso en las hojas de caracteristicas del lm encontraras la adaptacion al transistor


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

esque ya no existe uno como el ip350 pero para negativo?


----------



## tiotal (May 11, 2009)

Bueno, no conocía este integrado,pero he mirado las hojas de caracteristicas.Tanto el LM 317 como el LM337 existen en encapsulado TO 3, creo que para 2 A. Mi respuesta anterior era para que aprovecharas y "modernizaras" un poco la fuente habida cuenta que estos LM no son precisamente modernos pero se encuentran. El esquema tanto de positivo como negativo lo sueles tener en el datasheet, tambien hay esquemas de fuentes de laboratorio simetricas o no " a patadas" unos convienen mas que otros eso ya es personal.


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

El LM337 (El equivalente negativo del LM317) regula de -37v a -1.2v, con una corriente de 1.5A. Podés poner varios en paralelo para tener más corriente, y es muy fácil de conseguir (Lo venden en todos lados).

El LT1185 regula de 2.5V a 25V, con una corriente de 3A. El problema con este es que solo regula 25V.


Otra opción es usar un LM337 manejando uno o dos 2n3055.


Acá se ha tratado el tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/regulador-voltaje-36v-3a-8320/


Por último, el LM333 regula de -32 a -1.2v, con una corriente de 3A. 

Ninguna opción de estas llega a los -35v, pero con el LM333 estás bastante cerca, tenés los 3A, y es muy muy fácil de armar.


Eso sí, usá un disipador MUY grande. Pensá que si tenés una entrada de 30V y una salida de 5V, con una corriente de 2A, el integrado disipa 50W! (30v - 5v) * 2A.



Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

Tenés que usar un *LM337HV* con un transistor de paso para llegar a la corriente que vos necesitas. La sigla *HV* es clave, por que esa versión del 337 puede regular hasta -47 volts.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el LT1033 ó el LM333.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zaiz (May 11, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Usa el LT1033 ó el LM333.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Así es, mira esta imagen a ver si te sirve:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

ok,preguntare por todos los que me habeis dicho,y ya vere mejor cual me quedo.

otra duda que tengo,esque yo quiero una fuente simple pero para negativo,lo unico que tengo que hacer para esto es cambiar el positivo por negativo no?

o no se puede hacer una fuente simple con voltaje negativo¿?


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
Te refieres a hacer una fuente negativa usando un regulador positivo, si es así, este circuito te puede dar una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

mas o menos lo entiendo,pero mi trasformador no tiene punto medio,yo creo que poniendo esos 2 diodos al reves funciona o si no es asi dime mas o menos como puede ser.


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
¿Esto es lo que quieres?.

Chao.
elaficionado.
La imagen está ahora corregida.


----------



## zaiz (May 12, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> * yo quiero una fuente simple pero para negativo*...
> 
> *se puede hacer una fuente simple con voltaje negativo*¿?



...  Entonces está más fácil.

 Si es una fuente simple, te puede servir como quieras. Depende cómo la conectes, 

Si la quieres como negativa:
Te sirve tu fuente original, lo único que tienes que hacer es conectar el positivo de tu fuente a masa (tierra) y el negativo de tu fuente a donde va el negativo en tu carga o circuito a alimentar.


----------



## Cacho (May 12, 2009)

Hola ElAficionado.

Revisá la conexión del puente rectificador superior del gráfico que posteaste. Están giradas las conexiones.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola Cacho.
Gracias, por avisarme por la metida de pata.
Aquí está la corrección.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: es una lástima que no se pueda editar el circuito equivocado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 12, 2009)

No se que ven ustedes, pero para mi, ambos circuitos son exactamente iguales.
Lo único que había que hacer es cambiar de lado la masa. En fin, si queres una diferencia de potencial negativo, conecta al revés y listo.


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
Para ti éso es simple, pero cuando uno es novato, éso no es tan simple.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

hombre no soy novato,pero prefiero preguntar antes de meter la pata y bien gorda.ahora ya solucione mi duda.muchas gracias a todos.

ademas principalmete queria saber cual era el regulador de 3 amp pero para negativo.


----------

